# how long do you pay alimony ?



## HELP ME.

This probably sounds stupid.... as part of my decision making, i am unsure how long people pay alimony. 

My wife has the ability to work (and has made very good $ in the past) but lately her business is way down and she doesn't seem to care. Unfort for me though Domestic Relations just slaps her pay and my pay into the computer and calculated the child support and spousal support very quickly and attached my wages (i have since moved back in, but....)....

married about 16 years. I have a regular 8-5 job and make decent $. She is sort of self employed. How long would I be on the hook for the spousal support / alimony if she wanted to push it? 

thanks.


----------



## Amplexor

The only thing I’ve heard on this is for one half the number of years you’ve been married. That was from a friend of mine recently in my state. I’m sure it varies from state to state.


----------



## Deejo

It generally varies based upon the length of time of the marriage, but alimony or spousal support is not guaranteed in all states either.
Just because she wants it, doesn't mean she gets it.


----------



## wonder

yrs ago i was told you pay until the other spouse gets remarried or has enough saved that they won't need the alimony. i have no clue if it's true, but i can see paying until the spouse remarries


----------



## Sandy55

Am told recently 36 months max in Texas, regardless of whether she works or not.


----------



## 33sillygirl

There are alot of factors. The person who make less gets support until she or he gets re married, if you have been married ten yeasr or more. Otherwise it is all up to the judge. They can also have you pay more if she or he wants to go back to school and better thenselves, or if they have medical conditions. I know its hard but that person was your partner for years and you shared a life together you cant leave then high and dry. Good luck


----------

